# Reccomend a 9mm



## bbasil

I have a 357 magnum which I use for Target shooting and home defense. I'm looking for a 9mm for Target shooting and conceal carry. Would like something in the $350-$400 range. Something I can conceal but doesn't have much recoil and is fun to shoot at the range. Suggestions?


----------



## Shipwreck

Honestly - I'd bump it up to the $400-$500 price range. You will have a WHOLE lot more options. However, in THAT price range, the Ruger P95 is probably the best option. It can be found for $325 or less, typically. But, it's rather big for concealed carry.

Honestly - right now, my fav concealed carry gun is the M&P 9mm Shield. It has a short mag and extended mag. But, it shoots like a much bigger gun. I personally am not a fan of subcompacts, but this one shoots nice. Much softer than the small Kahr 9mms.

And, this is more size orientated towards concealed carry

These are around $400. I paid $395. However, they are THE hot item right now - coming out in the past month. So, it will take a little time for the demand to settle down before you can get one without paying a premium.


----------



## drillnow

bbasil said:


> I have a 357 magnum which I use for Target shooting and home defense. I'm looking for a 9mm for Target shooting and conceal carry. Would like something in the $350-$400 range. Something I can conceal but doesn't have much recoil and is fun to shoot at the range. Suggestions?


Everybody has different requirements but the Sig 250 SC comes to mind. Maybe that's because that's my favorite CCW pistol. Gander Mountain has it on sale from time to to time for $375 to $399. Usually about $450. I use a Remora no-clip holster when I carry it with my shirt out and the same holster with the shirt tucked in I use a belly-band over the Remora. I do that only to hold the Remora in place to tuck the shirt in. Sounds crazy but it works. Look at the Remora "RFT" (Reinforced Top) No Clip Holster. Not saying this is your answer but it is for me. I am sure some will disagree but that's what makes the world go around... I carry about E-V-E-R-Y day this way... Another advantage is it is a 12 + 1 rounds. My view......


----------



## MitchellB

There are several pistols that get good (and bad - depending on who you talk to) reviews for a low budget 9mm. Bersa, SW9VE, Keltec are three that I have that I have been very pleased with. You can get better, but you'll have to spend more money unless you can find something used. Of those three, my Bersa (DA/SA) would probably be best at target shooting and close to what you are looking for in that price range. My Keltec PF9 the is the easiest to conceal. My SW9VE is the most confortable to shoot, but the trigger is far from an ideal target/range gun, but I did not buy it to target shoot with and unlike many, I do not have a problem with the long hard trigger. Mine is no worse than any of my double action revolvers and better than some.


----------



## Shipwreck

See, everyone will have their fav. I've owned a LOT of different handguns over the years (I won't say the exact #, but its many, many). I have owned a Keltec, but it wasn't thatw ell liked. The Sigma owners who get sucked in by the price generally next ask - how to I lower that heavy, heavy trigger. I've shot a 9mmm Bersa (friend has one - some mold line on the backstrap scratches the hell out of me)and once owned the 380 Bersa. But, I wouldn't buy another personally. I think the middle priced guns are much better - both in ergonomics and in features (and sometimes in reliability). And, don't even get me started on Taurus.

I just think that with the exception of the P95, I wouldn't go below the $400 mark. And, as for the Shield M&P - it's amazing what the street price is for what you get. That would still be my #1 suggestion. Otherwise, I'd spend a few dollars more or look at used guns. 

However - go look at them all at the guns tore. Get YOUR favorite, not my favorite or someone else's favorite. Try to find a place that rents guns if you can


----------



## chessail77

If you have a revolver background then the Sig P250 SC would be an excellent choice......


----------



## lamrith

I will second the M&P, just a sweet shooting gun. If not the Shield, maybe a M&P9c Compact? Though you will need to bump up to the 4-500 range as mentioned I think you will like how they shoot. 

Check your local ranges and see if they have them and any other compact/sub compacts you can rent. Try before you buy is always a good idea.

Something that worked well for me was to get a target with multiple bulseyes on it. Shoot each gun at a different target, maybe 10 rounds each depending on time/ammo. This will give you an idea of how each one not only feels, but how it works for you which is what really matters.

EDIT: Ship mentioned much of this while I was typing my reponse..


----------



## SteveC

A third on the M&P, sweet shooting and really good in the hand. I'm also a Bersa fan, but it happens to fit my hand well and that's one reason to handle as many as you can. Don't like the Kel Tec much. Buddy has the Sig 250 and likes it. Still, like Shipwreck said, get your favorite and good luck!


----------



## denner

The Shield I've heard is a real sweet shooter and it looks extremely comfortable to carry.


----------



## bbasil

*M&P Shield*

Looks like this one is tough to find but hopefully will be back in stock once it's not so new. It matches what I'm looking for and can be had for under $400. I've used Buds before. What are some other online shops that are reputable?


----------



## BurgerBoy

I CC a Ruger LC9. It has been 100% realible for me.


----------



## drillnow

bbasil said:


> Looks like this one is tough to find but hopefully will be back in stock once it's not so new. It matches what I'm looking for and can be had for under $400. I've used Buds before. What are some other online shops that are reputable?


bbasil, Try this;
Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm -7rd & 8rd 180021

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=BbSvT-qeLY-o8QT56KjUCA&ved=0CGYQ8wIwAg


----------



## berettatoter

Yes, just like said on an earlier post, if you could bump up that amount a bit, you will get a whole bunch more gun.


----------



## SigP229R

If you don"t mind used you can find some P6'S in that range or maybe take a look at the FNS or FNP.


----------



## bbasil

I couldn't find a Shield anywhere so I bought a Bersa 9mm ultra compact in satin nickel for $400. I've probably shot 200 rounds and I couldn't be happier. Shoots straight with minimal recoil.Works perfectly and is a joy to take to the range. My wife loves this as well as the ambidextrious safety. She is a lefty. I really like the manual safety feature as well. It is a snap to field strip and clean as well for a novice.


----------



## ARW1979

I would have to say my Ruger SR9c works very well for what your asking. I payed $375 for mine, came with a 17 and 10 round mag. Would work great as a CC or a target pistol. I have over 1,200 round through mine without any issues. You could spend more I'm sure on a 9mm but the SR9c worked very well for my price range and what i was looking for.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, glad you are happy.


----------



## skullfr

That is a main consideration-your happy.Enjoy it .Kinda like buying a car bike or any other product.


----------



## RugerP95

I carry the P95. It is a tad heavy with a full clip. I carry it with a custom made IWB Crossbreed style holster I made. It's an easy carry with this holster. Great gun.


----------



## Leo

+1 on the SR9c. I have the stainless SR9c and it's a great cc pistol.


----------



## numbertwo

I was looking for the same thing before I ended up buying my Beretta PX4 Storm.

It was between:

FN P9
S&W M&P9
Ruger SR9

All could be found for less than $500.

I even found a Ruger SR9 for $299, it was used, the original owner claimed only 500 shots went through it but the whole "gotta buy it brand new" feeling easily took over since this was my first purchase.

Waited a bit longer and bought my PX4 which I'm happy with, but I like variety so now I'm saving for a S&W M&P40


----------



## recoilguy

There are a few very good choices in the catogory you had. 
You went Bersa?, good luck with with the new weapon. Learn to be safe and accurate. enjoy yourself.

RCG


----------



## LefteeTris

bbasil said:


> I have a 357 magnum which I use for Target shooting and home defense. I'm looking for a 9mm for Target shooting and conceal carry. Would like something in the $350-$400 range. Something I can conceal but doesn't have much recoil and is fun to shoot at the range. Suggestions?


Ive got a p95 and I can conceal quite well with a uncle mikes holster. I love the gun. Around $325.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Your best bet is to go to a gun range that rents handguns and try out a few that interest you. What may work for me might not work at all for you. In the $400-$500 range, I'd look at the Glock 19, S&W M&P 9c and Shield, Springfield XDm9c, Sig Pro P2022, CZ 75 Compact and Ruger SR9c. The Sig would be the largest and heaviest of the group, but it can be had for around $400 and is a terrific gun. It's about the best $400 new gun you can get, IMO.

I just picked up a lightly used CZ 75 Compact for $425 with box and two CZ mags. There are good deals out there. 

Good hunting!


----------



## drillnow

bbasil said:


> I couldn't find a Shield anywhere so I bought a Bersa 9mm ultra compact in satin nickel for $400. I've probably shot 200 rounds and I couldn't be happier. Shoots straight with minimal recoil.Works perfectly and is a joy to take to the range. My wife loves this as well as the ambidextrious safety. She is a lefty. I really like the manual safety feature as well. It is a snap to field strip and clean as well for a novice.


bbasil, Bersa was a good choice as I went to the range Friday with a friend that had a Bersa 40. Nice.. I went with my NEW Kahr CM9 that I just purchased. Cleaned & lubed it, sent about 280 rounds of regular rounds and about 50 Hornady C.D. with out a problem. Still love my Sig 250 SC, advantages & disadvantages. Sig has more rounds but the CM9 is easy to conceal.. Back to choices.. **** luck with the Bersa...


----------



## Easy_CZ

bbasil said:


> I couldn't find a Shield anywhere so I bought a Bersa 9mm ultra compact in satin nickel for $400. I've probably shot 200 rounds and I couldn't be happier. Shoots straight with minimal recoil.Works perfectly and is a joy to take to the range. My wife loves this as well as the ambidextrious safety. She is a lefty. I really like the manual safety feature as well. It is a snap to field strip and clean as well for a novice.


Whoops. Didn't see you had already picked the Bersa. Enjoy your new gun. Be safe.


----------

